# Why all the hate for Hublot?



## M Fox

Aside from being overpriced...why do watch collectors seem to not approve of hublot watches? Their classic fusion line seems reliable and well built


----------



## Woodburywatchguy

I just purchased a classic fusion black magic arriving next week. I think Hublot makes striking watches. I think sometimes they go too flashy which probably turns off watch collector purists.


----------



## M Fox

Nice choice with the black magic. Best of luck with the new addition. I agree - a lot of their models are flashy. Though they do have many original designs that are not too flashy. The watch purists are only into classic designs I guess. That doesn’t mean they have to snarl at an entire brand just because they don’t appreciate a different/more modern look.


----------



## teckel12

In my opinion, most of their watches are too big and bulky and/or a novelty watch. The exception is the Classic Fusion, but that's also kinda too big or too small and the fit is generally not great on a smaller wrist.

I've tried a few of their watches on, and I kinda can't help but laugh as it looks like I'm a 50 year old white guy trying to be a rapper. I just can't pull it off. If I was 20, was a YouTube vlogger and had 8" wrists, I'd probably have a Hublot. 

Basically, the watches just don't fit me at all. Either in size or style. I'm not a hater, I do appreciate them, and many models are quite nice. But I can't pull off wearing anything they make. Fan of their sister companies Zenith and Bulgari.


----------



## M Fox

I agree with your comments. I too wouldn’t wear a watch that doesn’t fit my personality. At least you considered the classic fusion model enough to try one on. Most of their watches are the opposite of boring which is appealing to a young watch collector like myself.


----------



## WatchEater666

You know what, I used to be a bit of a Hublot hater but to me they are no different than AP or Rolex. All a little bit too flashy but I do think Hublot makes good watches for the money if you buy used. Especially right now.


----------



## zuckuss86

I think it's a combination of relatively short rand history, some ostentatious models, and perceptions around quality and non in-house movements. I must say up until recently I was not a fan... but I really like the 42mm Unico and could see myself buying one someday.


----------



## Baldnyc

I really just think it’s older men with small wrists that can’t pull them off. It really is a more masculine brand and the fact that not everyone can look good wearing one makes me love hublot more for myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Who cares? Half these guys will see a re-tooled tired “homage” watch or a vintage recreation with fake patina and literally fill their diapers. They’re not the audience for this stuff.

In the seventies they couldn’t give away Royal Oaks, people thought they were terrible. Anyone who does something different always takes heat. No biggy.


----------



## Bswcollection

Agreed, Hublot was the first to put a rubber strap on a watch and AP straight took a page out of their playbook and Patek copied AP. Only true watch people know the truth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

I don't care for their design language or sizing, that's all. Their pieces just don't interest me.


----------



## PaddyChicago

If it's any consolation, I don't like the AP Royal Oak for the same reason: the design just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Atone

Woodburywatchguy said:


> I just purchased a classic fusion black magic arriving next week. I think Hublot makes striking watches. I think sometimes they go too flashy which probably turns off watch collector purists.


This is exactly it. I am far from a purist but still can't find a lot of love for the brand. However, the classic fusion is a very nice reference.


----------



## lvt

Hate Hublot?

I got two.... identical.


----------



## M Fox

Atone said:


> This is exactly it. I am far from a purist but still can't find a lot of love for the brand. However, the classic fusion is a very nice reference.


Yup the classic fusion line is my favorite. I don't have the wrist size to pull off some of their other models


----------



## Atone

M Fox said:


> Yup the classic fusion line is my favorite. I don't have the wrist size to pull off some of their other models


No one does ?


----------



## Bswcollection

I have average size wrist and I have a Aero Bang Skeleton 44mm and it wears on my wrist like a 40mm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega9000

In my Opinion, Hublot is gaudy. There is a sense of class in a piece that is humble on the wrist. Like an easter egg in a film, a watch only another enthusiast could appreciate once spotted. Hublot, RM, Jacob & Co, AP Royal Oak, and (sadly) the PP Nautilus have now gone against that easter egg special moment that is so delightful. I remember when I saw my first Hublot Big Bang in person... wasn't impressed. And I remember when I saw my first vintage Omega Speedmaster... blown away.


----------



## Johann23

I always thought it was funny that Hublot haters come to the HUBLOT forum to express their dislike. You know they’re doing this on every brand except the ones they like. At some point in watch collecting you get sick of seeing SS Black bezel Submariners on every other man’s wrist at the airport. And nothing is more boring than seeing yet another Omega Speedy on another “aficionado” wrist. I always appreciate someone who steps out with something against the agreed upon grain of what a good watch is. So buy your Hublot’s, your Ressence, Phillipe Dufour, Blancpain, Breguet, etc. etc. it makes watch convo’s way more interesting than here’s my Speedmaster which is just like yours.


----------



## TripleC

The 42mm models look much better on wrist.


----------



## Peteworrall

Bswcollection said:


> Hublot was the first to put a rubber strap on a watch


I'm pretty sure that's not true


----------



## Dingo2017

I used to like them, but grew to dislike huge watches


----------



## Johann23

Peteworrall said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not true


it was probably Casio or Timex LOL


----------



## Johann23

TripleC said:


> The 42mm models look much better on wrist.


I have to agree with us. I have a 44mm BB Ice bang, at first it was too big for me but I grew to like it and now I really like it. But my local dealer got in a bunch of the 42 mm big bangs, and they are fantastic sizes. If they made this ice bang in 42 mm, I would be very tempted to trade.


----------



## Vinegar

RollieMoly said:


> I always thought it was funny that Hublot haters come to the HUBLOT forum to express their dislike.


Some of us don't "come to a forum", we see a list of recent topics and click on the ones that might be interesting to read or that have a question we feel like we might be able to answer.

As for Hublot, they don't appeal to me the same way that modern subs and pimped humvees and gucci sunglasses and backwards baseball caps don't appeal to me. I guess I'm just not masculine enough.


----------



## dubhead

I am not a hater but their shorter history, unoriginal and flashy design, ETA based instead of in house movement, and way too much limited edition releases are often mentioned in this topic. 
I never understand this hate things towards other brands, there is a bunch of brand I personally don’t like but respect. I also respect your choice whatever is on your wrist, it probably make you happy and that’s what matters.


----------



## Johann23

Vinegar said:


> Some of us don't "come to a forum", we see a list of recent topics and click on the ones that might be interesting to read or that have a question we feel like we might be able to answer.
> 
> As for Hublot, they don't appeal to me the same way that modern subs and pimped humvees and gucci sunglasses and backwards baseball caps don't appeal to me. I guess I'm just not masculine enough.


There's always time - Hit the gym, get some Oakley's, buy a super loud Mustang, you can do this. I believe in you.


----------



## Iguinli

A bit of lumber to the fire...

Quite aligned with its opinion on the two models stated in the video. Nevertheless, I dig in the ladies' collection in smaller sizes, I think they are quite nice and classy rather than the bulky big bangs or immense classic fusion's. Not mentioning the nonsense of their retail prices.

Don't share the hate many other people have on the brand, you may like it or not but all the fuss around it... But it happens all the time, in nearly all life situations; people try to impose their way of seeing things using criticism and even hate to state their vision is true and correct. Life is not black or white is a scale of greys and what someone can consider something is horrible others may like it...

P.s I would love they were more Hublot lovers and buyers, maybe we could have more availability of more Rolex SS models ( kidding)


----------



## Cliff Omegines

Hublot is a bit of a flamboyant player.
They advert much.
They are not cheap.

I love the Big Bang refs, but for me the price is to high.
I think if Hublot price their watches a way more realistick, the public would not hate them.


----------



## viknijjar

The original Big Bang is iconic. An overused word for sure….but appropriate.


----------



## Ben_Jammin_1006

I just got into the watch game recently and honestly, this was one of the first brands I fell in love with. Not sure what all the hate is about. They're different, and different is usually good when the rest of any market is saturated with the same stuff. Gotta have some flash in the collection for certain occasions. They knock it out of the park with their skeletons, the ceramic bezels are sharp, and the textured rubber is fantastic IMO.

Price... Maybe the retail price is too high? Maybe it's justified to those who have the money for it. Same goes with anything else. Some can't justify an entry level Omega because they can buy a Timex for $30. All perspective. That's why the used market is so wonderful


----------



## benjamin831

I'm part of several watch discussion groups amongst various friends and acquaintances. The Hublot hate is real. Especially now that watches are also viewed as investment pieces, many are steering clear from the brand altogether, seeing it as a sinking ship.


----------



## troye219

Not my personal favorite but I always say buy what you like!


----------



## Peteworrall

I actually really like the look of Hublots. But.... 

But... the hate comes from (A) their marketing (targeted towards people who have no brain - aka "Influencers" - who just want to show off with a $40,000 watch), and (B) the fact that their movements are pretty average but they charge ten times the going rate for them. 

i.e. They're marketed towards idiots, so even if you're NOT an idiot, watch lovers will still hate on your watch. 

P.s. If they were $3,000 I'd get one.


----------



## Atlwatchnerd

Hublot hate comes from people who think all watches should look like a submariner and how dare they look different. They make fun watches not just a boring looks like the next guys watch. Hey even John mayer the other day posted a Hublot denim on his Instagram story


----------



## [BOBO]

Atlwatchnerd said:


> Hublot hate comes from people who think all watches should look like a submariner and how dare they look different. They make fun watches not just a boring looks like the next guys watch. Hey even John mayer the other day posted a Hublot denim on his Instagram story


The denim is a really sweet piece.
My favorite Hublot by far.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Most people don't even know why they hate em... Just going with the crowd. The ETA fiasco wasn't at all a big deal. They put a custom finished movement, but not an "in house" movement in the very anticipated model and people lost their minds. They are pretty cutting edge and rather innovative. Some of the stuff RM is doing today, Hublot did 10 years ago.

They are ahead of their time in terms of design, but that's not exciting for everyone. People think they are overpriced and over-hyped. Which could be said about many brands today.


----------



## elchuckee77

I'm love this piece.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

I had this exact watch back around 2010.
I got chirped so hard for such a flamboyant piece (Rose gold back then was very much not "in" style) that I sold it at a small loss after a short time and never looked back.

I kind of kick myself for doing that.
But I still don't hate the brand despite not having any in my collection.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMark89

its usually little guys that hate on hublot from what ive seen. hit the gym a bit and they'll look good on you. you cant hate hublot but love ap, rm imo


----------



## GrandWatcher

Bswcollection said:


> Agreed, Hublot was the first to put a rubber strap on a watch...


They contributed significantly to popularising the rubber strap + sports look but were not the first to put a rubber strap on a watch. 



RollieMoly said:


> I always thought it was funny that Hublot haters come to the HUBLOT forum to express their dislike.


You are looking for an echo chamber if you don't want people commenting on a watch brand in a public watch forum, especially a topic question like this one!

Hublot has grown on me. The sporty looks are appealing and they have variety compared to some other brands which rehash the same models with minir variations. 

Agree with other comments about lack of history and quality of movements but also the people generally associated / endorsed by Hublot. The latest Novak Djockovic free-choice vaccine statement by Hublot's CEO doesn't help the brand's image though... 

In the end, who cares what other people think if you like it.


----------



## Johann23

> The latest Novak Djockovic free-choice vaccine statement by Hublot's CEO doesn't help the brand's image though...



I didn't hear about this, what did the CEO say?


----------



## Yanta

I feel like the finishing should be levels better for the price point of the classic fusion and the big bang


----------



## Kadima

I don't hate it, there are older models not that big, like this one I wear.


----------



## cheektocheek

Look at the reflection of the seconds hand and you will see one of the reasons people dislike Hublot. They charge too much and offer too little in return. The finishing and movement that you get for the money that you need to pay is atrocious. I do really like (aesthetically) some of their Orlinski series I have to say but I am very iffy on purchasing one.


----------



## Jonathan T

Yanta said:


> I feel like the finishing should be levels better for the price point of the classic fusion and the big bang


Exactly. For what you are paying for, there has to be at least arguably equivalent finishing and details that are noticeable.


----------



## vinnymac

I've been back and forth and getting Big Bang Unico, but I'm on the fence on whether it's a watch I can wear daily.


----------



## jetstream513

After seeing the big bang integral in real life, I've changed my mind regarding hublot now. 
But value wise, I still prefer the secondary market, which I believe is around 30% off for LNIB ones


----------



## walds11

jetstream513 said:


> After seeing the big bang integral in real life, I've changed my mind regarding hublot now.
> But value wise, I still prefer the secondary market, which I believe is around 30% off for LNIB ones


The Big Bang Integral Ceramic is a stunner!

A grey market dealer I know can get most Hublot models at 20-25% for BNIB with full warranty. So 30% off for LNIB or mint is not unheard of. The Hublot market is not quite as soft as in the past.


----------



## jcp123

PaddyChicago said:


> If it's any consolation, I don't like the AP Royal Oak for the same reason: the design just doesn't work for me.


Ha, yeah I’venever liked the Royal Oak at all either.

Hublot’s style just doesn’t speak to me at all. That’s not hate, though, it’s just that while it might be someone’s style, it’s not mine.

The thing that both Hublot and the RO share in common (along with the Cartier Santos) that I really don’t like at all are the screws in the bezel. That look is an instant no on every watch over ever seen it on.


----------



## dd33286

Own the Classic Fusion King Gold for 19 days. Went out jogging and when I got back home, laid in on the table for the workout. Mentioning outside was pretty hot and inside the house the AC is running. When I picked it up, it was full of fog. When I put the hair blower on it, fog disappears but when it cools back, it reappears. Tried all the recommendations, nothing works, there's water inside. Only had a few swims and showers with it. I guess it is not supposed to happen, will go to service it next week and update. I've been wearing my Rolex all day in any routine, never happened. Guess here's your answer why people don't adopt Hublot as a premium brand, because of the build quality. It ain't there.


----------



## FactoryMatt

GrandWatcher said:


> The latest Novak Djockovic free-choice vaccine statement by Hublot's CEO doesn't help the brand's image though...


Hublot - Free Thinkers Only. I dig it.


----------



## Beardedmark84

They are definitely geared towards a certain type!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

M Fox said:


> Aside from being overpriced...why do watch collectors seem to not approve of hublot watches? Their classic fusion line seems reliable and well built


Because they are fairly new to the party and have stolen the limelight from the old heads of Switzerland. 


NS


----------



## bobernet

nsims said:


> Because they are fairly new to the party and have stolen the limelight from the old heads of Switzerland.
> 
> 
> NS



Lots of new, well respected, brands. Many with much more success than Hublot. And not hated. 

At least you got the “stolen” part right.


----------



## nsims

Bobernet what is your position? Are you a Hublot hater? Do tell. 


NS


----------



## bobernet

nsims said:


> Bobernet what is your position? Are you a Hublot hater? Do tell.
> 
> 
> NS


I don’t care about them one way or the other. But their history is:

1. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with ETA movements. 

2. Blatant APRO ripoff. 

3. Questionable brand “ambassadors.”

What’s to love?


----------



## nsims

bobernet said:


> I don’t care about them one way or the other. But their history is:
> 
> 1. Overpriced, oversized fashion watches with ETA movements.
> 
> 2. Blatant APRO ripoff.
> 
> 3. Questionable brand “ambassadors.”
> 
> What’s to love?


Bobernet these claims are rooted in lack of knowledge and disgust based on what others have said/done. Have you really done your homework here?

Overpriced and oversized as a claim sounds like your opinion of large timepieces say over 39mm is the law. Well there are many, many brands that are doing quite well producing watches in that range. Omega, Panerai, Tag, Tudor, Tissot and AP all have loved watches at 43/44mm. So do you hate them all? Additionally, ETA movements are/ have been used and finished by many well known brands such as: Tudor, Tissot, Omega, Panerai, Longines, Tag and yes Hublot. Having an ETA movement isn’t a horrific move though if a maker is new to the game and needs to develop this craft overtime. Hublot has since developed their own in-house movements and the market says they are doing just fine. Last point here about being overpriced and fashionable. We all love watches that look good or are appealing to the eye. Everyone has different tastes; but who buys an ugly watch? The market sets prices, not one persons opinion. Your claim or being overpriced doesn’t hold weight when it’s clearly selling well. If you don’t like it don’t pay. 

I will take an APRO over a HBB any day of the week. But with good research and a comparison on the facts Hublot did not ripoff the AP Royal Oak. 

Lastly, your upset over marketing practices? Really? Sounds like there is digest for many diverse alliances rather than a white man on cover of the brand. If this is your base as “questionable” alliances the world can decide who is right. But there will be a market beyond white men whether you like it or not. 


NS


----------



## bobernet

nsims said:


> Bobernet these claims are rooted in lack of knowledge and disgust based on what others have said/done. Have you really done your homework here?
> 
> Overpriced and oversized as a claim sounds like your opinion of large timepieces say over 39mm is the law. Well there are many, many brands that are doing quite well producing watches in that range. Omega, Panerai, Tag, Tudor, Tissot and AP all have loved watches at 43/44mm. So do you hate them all? Additionally, ETA movements are/ have been used and finished by many well known brands such as: Tudor, Tissot, Omega, Panerai, Longines, Tag and yes Hublot. Having an ETA movement isn’t a horrific move though if a maker is new to the game and needs to develop this craft overtime. Hublot has since developed their own in-house movements and the market says they are doing just fine. Last point here about being overpriced and fashionable. We all love watches that look good or are appealing to the eye. Everyone has different tastes; but who buys an ugly watch? The market sets prices, not one persons opinion. Your claim or being overpriced doesn’t hold weight when it’s clearly selling well. If you don’t like it don’t pay.
> 
> I will take an APRO over a HBB any day of the week. But with good research and a comparison on the facts Hublot did not ripoff the AP Royal Oak.
> 
> Lastly, your upset over marketing practices? Really? Sounds like there is digest for many diverse alliances rather than a white man on cover of the brand. If this is your base as “questionable” alliances the world can decide who is right. But there will be a market beyond white men whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> NS


Have I really done my homework? I have watched their history play out in real time. I didn’t see a rapper on instagram, buy a watch, then Google for points to defend the brand. That seems to be the recipe for an internet Hublot defender.

Your defensive post, with the ending implication that I’m a racist, doesn’t negate anything I said. It also doesn’t answer the question, “what’s to love?”

As a previous poster mentioned, this came up in the timeline of new topics. I didn’t realize I’d stumbled into the Hublot echo chamber. Feel free to return to your regularly scheduled programming. I’m out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

bobernet said:


> Have I really done my homework? I have watched their history play out in real time. I didn’t see a rapper on instagram, buy a watch, then Google for points to defend the brand. That seems to be the recipe for an internet Hublot defender.
> 
> Your defensive post, with the ending implication that I’m a racist, doesn’t negate anything I said. It also doesn’t answer the question, “what’s to love?”
> 
> As a previous poster mentioned, this came up in the timeline of new topics. I didn’t realize I’d stumbled into the Hublot echo chamber. Feel free to return to your regularly scheduled programming. I’m out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fun. Unfortunately you neglected to make any meaningful points that negate the facts I stated. Which means you rest solely on your opinion which I can understand. But facts are facts. I’m personally not a Hublot lover. Not my brand preference. But the brand does sell well and I don’t mind the hustle. With that, enjoy your weekend. 


NS


----------



## tech_controller

bobernet said:


> Have I really done my homework? I have watched their history play out in real time. I didn’t see a rapper on instagram, buy a watch, then Google for points to defend the brand. That seems to be the recipe for an internet Hublot defender.
> snip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











Rappers like Jay-Z and other insta-zero's propped up AP to their now famous "pop" culture status. Back in the day, nobody wanted zee royale ohk until they hyped it up. That is fact.

I disagree with your blatant rip off assertion. Do some more homework please with regards to rappers and rip offs. 

And "questionable ambassadors"...seriously? Hublot is sported by Novak, Pele, Mourinho, Usain, Dustin Johnson, Mbappe and HAD Kobe (RIP)...all tops in their fields of sport along with numerous others in the fields of art, fashion, and gastronomy.











The rubber strap was first made famous by Hublot and they critics poo poo'd a luxury watch having a rubber strap. Now, every "maison" does them. Pfft

I own Hublot Unico's and AP Offshores. I prefer my Unico over the Offshore. Overpriced fashion watch with eta movement? lolz Mine has their in-house Unico chronograph movement that has butter soft chrono pushers. Column wheel chrono lets me run it all day without affecting the gears. My AP Offshore is all hard and crunchy to start and stop. I would rather not use the chronos for the wear and tear it puts on the movement and the ridiculous over the top service cost of it. Unico movement--no worries.

Wish stupid 'tube clowns like "Kneekoh" or whatever his name is would disappear..they hype their hate to generate clicks. I don't watch him or any of them but stupid YT algos shove them in my face.

On a recent AP boutique visit, where I first had to schedule an appointment, I was allowed to see shown four pieces, not one for sale to me, and was told in the most ambiguous terms, we will let you know if we get one available for sale to you. Others have reported similar experiences. At least with Hublot and other brands sans Lorex Rolex, I can visit their boutique, peruse and buy that day


----------

